# On The Road To Recovery



## Poo Pea 4 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey EveryoneJust wanted to say thank you to everyone who has posted to my cries for help. I finally feel like i am on the long road to recovery. I have my first psych session on Sat, I try and exercise every day and when i feel the low mood comming on I very quickly change what ever it was i was thinking about that mad me unhappy to a more positive thought. I think im doing well, esp since alot has happened over the weekend as well e.g. phone disconnected cause i have no money, licence suspended for unpaid bills, harrassment from the ex. Im still sitting here smiling and telling myself it will all be ok.I will get better, tis a long road ahead but I am making progress each and every day. My IBS has flared up a little but i do believe there is a mind and gut link, and that my change of attitude etc may be having an impact on the ol tummy.HUGS to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Poopea .oh poor you, you have had a bad weekend, but have coped really well with it. if that was me i would be so uptight and my IBS-D would be going mad, i would be in the loo all day. If you are having a psyc session hope its some use to you. You dont say are you in the uk, if you are there is a good programme on the computor, called Beating the blues, you get a activation code from you mental health people and you do CBT on line, its easy to follow and good on line work, with homework to do each week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Well done Poo - remember its very early days - you will have set-backs - you have had before - but you seem to be of a much more positive mind-set so good for you.May I wish you continued success.Sue xx


----------

